# best way to fix lacquer runs ?



## black

Once I got my car back I was worry, but after searching around I realized
they all very small problem can be fix so easy. There is lacquer run in my side skirts, wonder how long I can live them alone and I like to know what's your method ??

What do you think about this ?





Thank you


----------



## Andyb0127

Bit sceptical about that video, just makes me wonder how many coats of laquer that wing actually had on, as there was a hell of a lot sanding and very close to the edges. Also noticed that I'm sure the run at the bottom of it had solvent boil, and we didn't get to see the finished product at the end.

With runs after a while you get to know what will flat out and what will need to be painted again it's just down to experience.

But we do them by wet flatting them. Starting with p1200 then move up to P1500 once that's done, we will spray solvent wipe over it as this will give the illusion of it being laquered, meaning it will look wet and highlight where the run was and show if it's been fully removed.
Then if it looks ok we will use P2000 followed by P3000 trizact disc. 
After the flatting is complete we will use the 3M polishing system.


----------



## Ultra

I use a carbide de-nibber or a razor blade to shave runs off, its easy and neat plus leaves no sanding marks to rectify, shave til level and machine polish to finish


----------



## black

I can work on engine or suspension but when it come to paint :wall:
Do you think paint correction service that offer by some detailer fix this kind of thing or this is bodyshop job ? most body shop dont bother with small jobs

If you guys know some one in birmingham do small jobs let me know


----------



## Ultra

Take it back to who ever painted the side skirts in the first place.


----------



## gally

dennis said:


> Take it back to who ever painted the side skirts in the first place.


This.


----------



## black

I try going back but they don't look happy to see me again and sometimes they hide like today. I had no funny conversations or anything with them... 
shop don't have any name or tele number (I think for tax) 

Cato St N Birmingham, West Midlands B7


----------



## moosh

Take it to an actual painter next!


----------



## black

Don't like the idea of bagging them. 
I have been there few time but they don't give ***next time I won't pay until job done %100 
next time I know *how to *

Looks like I need to do it myself. Fine!!
I like the idea of carbide de-nibber or a razor blade, but I need to know more about this method
any danger, any damage in doing this job ?






Once again Thank you guy for your time 
try to help me fix my problem


----------



## David.A

Don't try and remove the runs yourself - any painter worth their salt shouldn't have given you the car back in that state. If you try a diy job you run the risk of ruining the lacquer around the run.

I use a 3m dry guide coat over the area of the run and rub down with 1500 on a block until flat. I follow this with a 3000 trizact pad, then compound, polish, final polish and seal. This takes practice though and you really have to get to grips with the characteristics of the clear coat, get a professional to sort this one out for you!


----------



## black

David.A said:


> Don't try and remove the runs yourself - any painter worth their salt shouldn't have given you the car back in that state. If you try a diy job you run the risk of ruining the lacquer around the run.
> 
> I use a 3m dry guide coat over the area of the run and rub down with 1500 on a block until flat. I follow this with a 3000 trizact pad, then compound, polish, final polish and seal. This takes practice though and you really have to get to grips with the characteristics of the clear coat, get a professional to sort this one out for you!


Hope I can find someone before it get too dry and old


----------



## moosh

black said:


> Hope I can find someone before it get too dry and old


Hey mate the harder the paint and the run the easier to remove, have you got a picture of it?

Blade might be your best bet to start with to remove the height and revere to 1500 on a thin block and work up grades of paper to 2500 and then machine to original finish.

If you were near me I'd sort it for you mate :thumb:


----------



## black

Thank you 
I know nothing about paint lol try to calm down and find right person ;0)


----------

